
The one essential skill that will set you apart from other developers - jmmarco
https://hackernoon.com/the-one-essential-skill-that-will-set-you-apart-from-other-developers-c7eaab3511fa
======
jmmarco
TL;DR The article focuses on the ability to “Think and act like a CEO” as a
developer.

In one of the recommendations it says: “As a developer, when you are
developing features or working on any project, think about how this relates to
the success metrics of the company and communicate this clearly.”

I wanted to hear from experienced developers, how much of this is true. I get
the feeling that in some environments, thinking about how a metric relates to
the success of the company may not be something some developers think or can
actually focus on.

